# The Psionicle, Part VII



## GnomeWorks (Sep 5, 2002)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.

---

At the end of the last thread, Jansson had just spared Jirlai's life, after his attack had apparently given the sorcerer an almost-fatal wound.

Jhessail had also offered to raise up the two that had died in the cone of cold earlier released by Jirlai via his staff of frost, Niko and Animus.

Meanwhile, Syld collects the staff of frost, and Osius overlooks the wounds of his fallen companions.  Desimus returns inside, dragging Tori'shel with him, then proceeds to search Jirlai for spell components and anything else dangerous.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 5, 2002)

Desimus - you find Jirlai's spell component pouches, and remove all that you find within.  You also find a wand of peculiar make tucked into his belt.

-----



> _Jansson_
> *"Jhessail, keep him alive if you can. He spared my life, so I must do the same for him.  I do not want another death at this time."*




Jhessail nods grimly, then proceeds to walk over to the sorcerer.  She lightly touches his arm...

_*Jirlai* gets *12 points* back._

The sorcerer looks at Jansson, and makes a slight bow of his head to the halfling.



> _Syld_
> *We would be greatly honored if you were to grant this gift on our companions. However, as you said yourself, the soul might not want to come back. Is there a way to converse with the soul before attempting to bring it back? We wouldn't want to force them back to the crual world."*




Jhessail shakes her head. "If there isss sssuch a power, then it isss one that I do not posssesss.  However, it isss their choissse to return.  They cannot be brought back, if they do not wisssh to return."



> _Jansson_
> *"If you can return life to my companions, then I would be deeply in your debt."*




"It isss of no isssue." The yuan-ti priestess says. "I have desssided to offer thisss to you... you owe me nothing."

-----

Jhessail opens a small satchel that she had been carrying, and pulls out a small diamond.  The priestess then goes to the body of Niko.  She kneels down next to him, puts her hand slightly above the gnome's forehead, then closes her eyes, moving her hand in a circular fashion.

"_Imzil, yora'thi larnhi hiranin... Imzil, yora'thi larnhi hiranin..._" She chants in an unknown tongue, over and over again, for roughly a minute.  As she does, a low, sparse mist appears in the room.

Suddenly, the chant ends, and Jhessail speaks: "_Coryaln!_"

The diamond, a faint glimmer of light glistening in it, shatters into oblivion - the eye of a snake quickly replacing it, then vanishing as fast as it appeared, though leaving a residual image.  The mist vanishes, without a trace.

-----

Jhessail then walks wordlessly over to the body of Animus, pulling out another diamond as she goes, and repeats the spell once more.

"_Imzil, yora'thi larnhi hiranin... Imzil, yora'thi larnhi hiranin..._" She chants once more - the mist returning as she continues

The chant ends, expected this time, and Jhessail speaks: "_Coryaln!_"

The diamond shatters into oblivion - the eye of a snake quickly replacing it again, then vanishing as fast as it appeared, though leaving a residual image.  The mist vanishes again, without a trace.

The priestess then rises. "It isss done." She says softly. "If they wisssh to return... then we will know almossst immediately."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 5, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: It's not Syld who's hurt, but Animus. Osius might want to check on him instead.
> *




Yes, that's indeed what I meant.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

Animus pushes himself steady with his hand, and stands up.

"Can someone bring me something to drink? Something to eat?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 5, 2002)

As Animus stands, Jansson's eyes widen as full realization of what Jhessail has achieved hits him.  He looks with awe at the Yuan-ti priestess, stunned by her power.

"Gods, that truly is a miracle." He says quietly.  "Animus my friend, do you need anything?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

"Damnit..."

Animus searches his items and gear to see what was damaged, and what was not. If his paper was fine, he will write three simple words down:

Food,
Drink,
Niko?

"I don't think I felt Niko coming with me... I think he is going to stay where he is."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 5, 2002)

Not knowing how the yuan-ti show respect, Syld does it to Jhessail the one way it was done in his tribe.
He kneels down on one knee and lowers his head, readily exposing his neck for a quick and deadly attack.
"It is true power that you wield, M'lady. It seems the rumours of the yuan-ti planning to deceive us were truely false and I beg your forginess for even thinking so."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 5, 2002)

Jansson takes a packet of trail rations out of his pack and hands them, along with his waterskin, to Animus.

"Sorry, trail rations are all the food I've got.  Hardly the most appetizing thing for your after-death meal."  He jokes.

Jansson goes over to the body of the gnome and kneels beside it, checking to see if Niko breathes again.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 5, 2002)

Animus takes  a drink, and stands over Niko looking over the Gnome's body. He hands Jansen back his ration and goes for his own, but is very thankful for the drink for his recently frozen/shattered throat.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 6, 2002)

*Osius*

"I wish I'd brought some food and water as well, Animus. That must've been a horrid ordeal."


----------



## dkoz (Sep 6, 2002)

_ Desimus smiles at Animus after his miraculous return._

"I am glad to see you whole again."

_ Desimus tucks Jirlai's items away in his satchel for later study._

"Jirlai should not be able to cast any spells without his components, but it will be much safer keeping him bound and gagged as much as possible."

"What do we do now?"
_he says while looking about the temple surveying the aftermath of the battle and at Niko’s body with a look of regret._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"It is true power that you wield, M'lady. It seems the rumours of the yuan-ti planning to deceive us were truely false and I beg your forginess for even thinking so."*




Jhessail is silent for a moment, then looks at the body of Niko. "However, in sssome casssesss, it isss not enough." She then looks down at Syld. "Rissse, blue one.  There isss no need for you to beg for fogivenesss.  Remember, however, that the wordsss of thossse who know not of what they ssspeak are often falssse."

Jhessail then looks to everyone else in the room. "I am sssorry that the one you call Niko hasss chosssen to remain where he isss.  If you requessst a delay in our meeting over the treaty, me and my people would underssstand."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 8, 2002)

Animus silently waits for the group to respond about the meeting. Of course, what is he other than Silent?

"Yes... we should get this deal forward..."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2002)

Syld raises from the ground and dusts his knees.
"I thank you for your understanding. As for Niko, we should propably build a pyre for him and burn it when night comes. 
Are we allowed to cut down trees from the forest or should we only collect dead pranches and such?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"Are we allowed to cut down trees from the forest or should we only collect dead branches and such?" *




"You may ussse the treesss sssurrounding the encampment, or those out in the jungle, whichever sssuitsss you." Jhessail says. "However, do not ussse the treesss that ssseperate the temple from the ressst of the village."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2002)

"Understood."
Syld goes to hand Desimus Jhirlai's staff.
"Take this and try find out how it works, I don't really understand these things."
He then turns to the rest of the group.
"Nathan, you come with me and we'll interrogate Tori'Shel and Jhirlai. The rest of you, go collect wood so we can build a funeral pyre."
After giving his orders, Syld turns back to Jhessail.
"Is there a place me and Nathan could 'negotiate' with the prisoners in peace?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 8, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Is there a place me and Nathan could 'negotiate' with the prisoners in peace?" *




Jhessail nods. "In the sssenter of the back wall, the word '_Ralaya_', which meansss 'portal' in your tongue, will give you passsage to the next room.  You may... negotiate, with your prisssonersss there."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 9, 2002)

"Excellent," Nathan says, bowing slightly to Jhessail & Syld.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 9, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius is among those who go to gather wood. He tries to acquire dried wood that will burn hot and quickly.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 9, 2002)

Animus stays behind for about an hour or so, recumperating and trying to bring his thought-patterns back into allignment. When his mind is fully re-alligned, he will join in the wood gathering.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2002)

Jansson stands from Niko's side.

"If he doesn't wish to return, then the afterlife must indeed be pleasant.  I shall not morn if he has found his place."

He retrieves his sword and the pistol he took from Tori'shel, and repacks his rations and waterskin.



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Is there a place me and Nathan could 'negotiate' with the prisoners in peace?" *




"Good idea.  But don't do anything to hurt them.  Since I've spared Jhirlai's life, I now must protect him while we hold him as a prisoner."

He walks out of the temple and starts looking for wood, deep in thought.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2002)

Syld bows again at the high priestess before starting to drag Tori'Shel towards the back of the room. 
"Don't worry Nathan, we'll go easy on him... for now at least."
When he comes close to the back wall, he tries his best in imitating Jhessails prononcuation.
"Ralaya."


----------



## dkoz (Sep 9, 2002)

_Desimus helps collect the wood for Niko's pyre.   After which he finds a quite location to sit and analyze the staff Syld handed him and the wand he found of Jirlai. Desimus casts detect magic and then uses his spellcraft (+6) to study the items._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"Ralaya."*




As the blue speaks, the center 10-feet of the back wall fades out, revealing a room nearly identical to the one the group is currently in.

In the center of the new room, there is a stone table.  A single lamp hangs down, apparently giving off light without requiring fuel.

A bench, about 2' tall, surrounds the table, and is also crafted of stone.  Other than that, the room is bare.

-----

Desimus - you find that the wand is necromantic in nature, and that the staff is evocation in nature.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 10, 2002)

*Osius*

Assuming the wood gathering is uneventful, Osius will return as soon as possible, finding the jungle to be a very strange environment... he tries to avoid being out of sight of the temple if he can do so and still collect dry wood.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2002)

Syld points at Jhirlai.
"Nathan, get him here."

He then proceeds to drag Tori'Shel to the room and sets her sitting on the bench. After his done with it, he waits for Nathan.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 12, 2002)

Animus gets antsy, and starts stretching and then begins to try and re-adjust himself. He starts running around and attempting some tumbling outside, and tries to really get his dexterity down. After that, he starts working on his unarmed combat, trying to see if he can adjust to fighting at a disadvantage. Then he starts meditating, all the while being outside in the temple courtyard.

((OOC: How can we push the story along...?))


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 12, 2002)

The group acquiring wood finds that much of the dead branches and undergrowth is quite dry, and will burn quickly.  You manage to find quite a bit of wood, and certainly enough for a pyre.  The collection goes on without incident, and although a few yuan-ti ocassionally look on to examine your actions, they say nothing, and continue with their business after a few moments.

-----

Nathan follows Syld into the new room in the temple, dragging Jirlai with him.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sorry to post for you Hand, but the story needs to move along.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2002)

Jasson puts the last of his firewood on the pyre, then goes for a walk around the village, taking in the sights.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 12, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius joins Jannson in inspecting the village.

"Do we have a good handle on the whereabouts of the artifacts this time? I don't want a repeat of what happened earlier with the illithid abomination."


----------



## dkoz (Sep 12, 2002)

Desimus joins up with Jannson and Osius.

"These items I retrieved from Jirlai are quite interesting.  We already know what this staff does, but I don't know how to activate it yet."

_Desimus holds up the staff that killed Niko._

"As for this wand, it seems to be necromantic in nature, but that is all I have been able to determine so far. I will continue to study them after the ceremony for Niko. When do you think we begin?"

_He looks uncomfortable about the thought of a funeral._

"I have never had much experience with funeral ceremonies. Growing up on the streets of  Cara'nor never gave me an opportunity to learn or participate in any of these customs.  Is there anything else we should do for Niko? I do not want him to be dishonored in any way."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Sep 12, 2002)

[[ sorry, all, been _real_ busy lately, barely anytime on this board.  ]]


----------



## Zhure (Sep 13, 2002)

*Osius*

"I don't know the traditions of his people. We can only do our best."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Osius*

Jansson nods in agreement with Osius.  "I also know little of the gnomes.  They live some distance from my homeland, and I have had little contact with them on my travels."



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Do we have a good handle on the whereabouts of the artifacts this time? I don't want a repeat of what happened earlier with the illithid abomination."*




"Good point my friend.  I think we let the Eye in the temple with Jhessail, but I don't know who has the staff."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 13, 2002)

*Osius*

"We should go find out _right now_ who has the staff."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"We should go find out right now who has the staff." *




"Aye, I agree."  Jansson heads back to the temple, walking fast.


----------



## dkoz (Sep 13, 2002)

_ Desimus follows the other two back to the temple._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 13, 2002)

Syld turns to the two prisoners.
"Now, I promised Jarval that I won't hurt you. But that doesn't mean I can't make you feel unpleasant. And I will do that if it comes to it.
But if you would like to tell me something of your own accord, I'd be mightly pleased.
And what happened to that goblin cleric that left after you, Jhirlai?"
Syld motions Nathan to hold any psionic invasion just yet.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"...And what happened to that goblin cleric that left after you, Jirlai?"*




The sorcerer grunts.

"I will assume that you mean Shardorn... I managed to lose them some time ago.  Prior to that, however, Keth was killed... and I will point out that it was not by my hand, though you may decide to not trust me upon that."

"As to where she is now... gods only know, because I certainly don't."

-----



> _OoC - Hand of Vecna_
> *[[ sorry, all, been real busy lately, barely anytime on this board. ]]*




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Don't worry about it, Hand.  Post when you can.







-----



> *Jansson ... then goes for a walk around the village, taking in the sights.*




There isn't much to see.  It is apparent that this is not a permanent encampment, as the buildings appear to have been recently constructed.  They have semi-permanent structures, however, and are built to last.

There are a few dozen such structures, and apparently serve as living quarters.  A few yuan-ti scurry through the gaps between buildings, but all seem to have purpose and none 'hang around'.  All of them avoid you altogether, going around buildings to avoid coming into contact with you.

Beyond that, there seems to be little activity here.  The jungle is quite close to the edge buildings, only around 15 feet of dirt seperating civilization from nature.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

"For now, I decide to trust your words to the letter...
Did you order Keth's death? In that case he wouldn't have been killed 'by your hand'.
And to the big question: why are you after the Gems?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 14, 2002)

Jansson strides back to the temple, looking for Jhessail as he goes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"For now, I decide to trust your words to the letter...
> Did you order Keth's death? In that case he wouldn't have been killed 'by your hand'.
> And to the big question: why are you after the Gems?" *




"I did not kill the orc, nor did I order his death." The sorcerer says. "I was not in any way connected to it."

As you ask your second question, Jirlai laughs. "Why am I going after the Psionicle?  I think that has a rather obvious answer, doesn't it?  But I will explain anyway... I have nothing better to do."

"As you may be aware, psionics is dying.  As a whole, it is weakening in strength.  Without the Psionicle, it will continue to lose power until finally, the force of psionics is dead... and all those who practice it with it." He then looks directly at Syld. "If you were in my place, you would understand the importance of that fact."

-----



> _Jansson_
> *Jansson strides back to the temple, looking for Jhessail as he goes.*




Jhessail is nowhere in sight throughout the village.  However, once you enter the temple, you find that she is standing near the pedestal, gazing silently at the Eye of Imzil, apparently deep in thought.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

"I can't really tell if you're after destroying or rebuilding the Psionicle from your speach. But you must know that if one of the three forces was to die, there would be unbalance which would likely result in another force getting destroyed."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"I can't really tell if you're after destroying or rebuilding the Psionicle from your speech. But you must know that if one of the three forces was to die, there would be unbalance which would likely result in another force getting destroyed." *




"Now you're catching on." Jirlai says.

"As a sorcerer, I of course favor magic.  Assuming that all magic-users in the world play their cards right, we could very well succeed in destroying technology.  By that time, psionics will be gone, having faded away through lack of having the completed psionicle.  Hence... magic will be the final force left."

"And that is the goal." He says, nodding slightly. "To be the last force left, the last one standing."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

"And you just _forgot_ to tell this information to Tori'Shel, didn't you? I don't think she'd be mighty pleased with it."
Syld grins to Jhirlai.
"Did you even think what might happen if there would be only one force left?
There are two extreme possibilities. 
One: the force, now having nothing holding it back, starts giving its power at full force to its followers. This causes them either to straight die from the sudden input of energy or kill eachother in an attempt to get more of it.
Two: Everybody turn to the remaining force, they have to, the other two aren't there anymore. The sudden draw of energy burns the force out. Bye-bye to the last force."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"And you just forgot to tell this information to Tori'shel, didn't you? I don't think she'd be mighty pleased with it."*




At that, Tori'shel looks to Jirlai - a look of anger crossing her face.



> _Syld_
> *"Did you even think what might happen if there would be only one force left?
> There are two extreme possibilities.
> One: the force, now having nothing holding it back, starts giving its power at full force to its followers. This causes them either to straight die from the sudden input of energy or kill eachother in an attempt to get more of it.
> Two: Everybody turn to the remaining force, they have to, the other two aren't there anymore. The sudden draw of energy burns the force out. Bye-bye to the last force." *




Jirlai laughs.

"No one knows what will happen.  If something unusual does happen, however, those of us who remain could leave this plane of existence, and enter another until this one returns to normal."

Jirlai nods. "You may be right.  Yet, you may be wrong.  And frankly, the possibility for the supremacy of magic is worth the risk of destroying the world."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

"And you're willing to take that risk? From what I've seen, you're not that great a spellcaster. Are you truely willing to give your life so some other of your kind can collect the fruits of your labor?"


----------



## Zhure (Sep 14, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius also returns to the temple at the best possible speed.

"There'll be time for sight seeing later, after we've secured the artifacts."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 14, 2002)

"Lady Jhessail."  Jansson bows as he addresses the priestess.  "I think a guard on the temple would be wise.  We have three artifacts of power within its walls, and the Illithid have attacked us once already."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

((Wrong thread ))


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"And you're willing to take that risk? From what I've seen, you're not that great a spellcaster. Are you truely willing to give your life so some other of your kind can collect the fruits of your labor?" *




Jirlai is silent.

Meanwhile, Tori'shel speaks up. "As opposed as we may be, I understand him.  We all have the same cause - to win.  To overcome the others, to be the last standing.  To me, technology is overly important.  If my sacrifice would lead to the death of psionics... then so be it."

Jirlai looks up, evidently torn.

"It cannot be avoided.  There is no other way.  In the end, there can be but one force.  How we come out on top doesn't matter.  All that matters is that magic survives."

-----



> _Jansson_
> *"Lady Jhessail." Jansson bows as he addresses the priestess. "I think a guard on the temple would be wise. We have three artifacts of power within its walls, and the Illithid have attacked us once already."*




Jhessail snaps suddenly out of her silence as you address her.  She listens closely to the halfling as he speaks.

"Three artifactsss?  An earlier illithid attack?  Why were we not told of thisss?  Who currently holdsss the artifactsss that you posssesss?"

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


I don't recall anyone saying that they took the Staff.  I could have missed it, but I believe that it is still in one of the carriages.


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 14, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking I was suppossed to take care of it. I think I stated that in the OOC, not the IC. If you rule I never had it... then I'm pretty fricken sure it's still in the cariage, and I personally don't see why our characters would have left it there, we are not that slow of mind.

Though I do know a certain person that could have picked it up...

/me glares at gnomeworks


----------



## Jarval (Sep 14, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Three artifactsss?  An earlier illithid attack?  Why were we not told of thisss?  Who currently holdsss the artifactsss that you posssesss?"*




"I'm sorry m'lady.  It slipped my mind after the fight.  You have the Eye, my friend Nathan carries a telepathic gem, and Animus has an illithid staff of some considerable power."  Jansson pauses a moment to catch his breath.  "We were attacked by an illithid tainted human, who disguised himself as a coachman for one of the carriages on which we arrived.  He killed the other coachman, and brought myself and one of my companions close to death."




			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure Animus has it, but I could be wrong.  I'll edit my IC bit above if I am.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *I'm pretty sure Animus has it, but I could be wrong.  I'll edit my IC bit above if I am. *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Two people have said that Animus has it - I must have, at some point, missed that.

In that case, then, Animus has the Staff of Ancient Penumbra.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2002)

Syld frowns at the two obviously suicidal prisoners.
"Why? Why does psionics have to die? Yes, I know I'm biased on this topic, but still."

Syld pauses for a moment to gather his thoughs.
"Why can't the forces work together? You two worked together. There is a sorcerer among our group and we _had_ a technologist."
Anger burns briefly in Syld's eyes as he says this.
"The forces can work together. So why do you want the others destroyed?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"Why? Why does psionics have to die? Yes, I know I'm biased on this topic, but still."*




"Because it must." Jirlai says. "Magic must be supreme.  You know of how the forces react to each other.  We want magic to be freed.  We want to unravel all the rules that we are forced to obey.  Psionics and technology utilize those rules, although each uses them differently.  If those two forces yet survive, then our goal can never be accomplished."



> _Syld_
> *"Why can't the forces work together? You two worked together. There is a sorcerer among our group and we had a technologist. ...The forces can work together. So why do you want the others destroyed?" *




"Because they are inherently opposing." Jirlai says, shaking his head. "Technology uses natural law to accomplish its' goals... psionics uses loopholes in natural laws to accomplish its' goals... and magic breaks natural laws to accomplish its' goals.  No matter how you slice it, they can never truly work together.  There may be an appearance of frendliness, as there was during the War of the Illusionist*... but we both know of the Great War* that happened shortly thereafter.  The forces can never co-exist for long."

"As to how you managed to have a sorcerer in your group, as well as a technologist, I do not know.  Tori'shel and I work together for the sole purpose of destroying psionics.  Once that goal is accomplished, we will go our seperate ways." Jirlai says.

Tori'shel nods in agreement.

"As to why we want the others destroyed... I believe I addressed that earlier." Jirlai says. "I want magic to rule the world.  I want to unravel reality, make everything a possibility.  However, with psionics and technology yet surviving, this goal can never be realized."

*The War of the Illusionist happened roughly 300 years ago, when a magic-user by the name of Kotrit Wayveri began assembling an army of undead to conquer the country of Ashk.  The three forces, led by the archmage Kalrios Dilark, joined together in the city of Sharylik, and together defeated the forces of the Illusionist and killed him after a single year - but not before he shattered the force of psionics into the gems of the earth.  Psionics was restored 46 years later.

The Great War happened shortly after War of the Illusionist, when - somehow - an entire army of mechanics that was massed outside of Sharylik was destroyed.  Believing that the mages had done this deed, those of technology began hunting down magic-users and killing them.  This led to war, one that lasted for 26 years.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Jansson_
> *"I'm sorry m'lady.  It slipped my mind after the fight.  You have the Eye, my friend Nathan carries a telepathic gem, and Animus has an illithid staff of some considerable power. ...We were attacked by an illithid tainted human, who disguised himself as a coachman for one of the carriages on which we arrived.  He killed the other coachman, and brought myself and one of my companions close to death."*




Jhessail nods. "You ssshould have told usss of thisss... but now isss not the time to dissscusss that.  Ssseek your friend Animusss, and bring him here.  I will find guardsss to ssstand at the entranssse to the temple.  We will keep the artifactsss here."

With that, she leaves quickly, heading for the village.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 15, 2002)

Jansson heads out into the village, looking for Animus.

"Animus!  We need to get the Staff to the temple.  We fear the illithid may attack again."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 15, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Jansson heads out into the village, looking for Animus.
> 
> "Animus!  We need to get the Staff to the temple.  We fear the illithid may attack again." *




Animus finishes his last attempt to successfully tumble all the way around the temple and sees Jansson running after him.

"Alright then."

He nods, and follows Jansson.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2002)

Syld shakes his head.
"It would seem I can't make you change your mind. Then to another interesting topic: how did you get one of the gith to your side? As far as I know, they're a psionic race."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"It would seem I can't make you change your mind. Then to another interesting topic: how did you get one of the gith to your side? As far as I know, they're a psionic race." *




Jirlai nods. "He is my employer.  He has hired me to assist him in acquiring the Psionicle."

"I was brought on to be his assistant." Tori'shel says simply. "I was sent to collect the pieces of the Psionicle at any cost.  I went only because I plan on destroying the pieces, and this job seemed to be the only way to get near them."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2002)

"Sounds interesting... tell me more about him."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Sounds interesting... tell me more about him." *




"You're going to have to be a little more specific than that." Jirlai says. "What are you looking for.  Then I can answer your question."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 15, 2002)

"I was hoping you'd tell me all you know. We'll start with his name and the reason he wants the pieces of Psionicle."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"I was hoping you'd tell me all you know. We'll start with his name and the reason he wants the pieces of Psionicle." *




Jirlai mumbles something.  Tori'shel looks at him, glares slightly, then turns back to face Syld.

"The githyanki's name... is Ratheqar." She says. "He is a psion of immense power.  He has told me that he wishes to reconstruct the Psionicle, to return psionics to its former power.  How he plans to do that, I do not know."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 16, 2002)

"He's a psion of immense power and you are planning to betray him? I think that's pretty stupid.
Well, let's not discuss that. Does he have any parts of the Psionicle?"


----------



## Zhure (Sep 16, 2002)

*Osius*

"I find it odd you can't recognize that your group is cooperating amongst themselves, yet each of you is a disparate 'power'. As is our little group. 

"Personally, if only one group can survive, I'd want it to be psionics, but I see no reason all three cannot cooperate and live in harmony. It's your blind faith in this dogma of opposition and non-cohabitation that makes you not see your own actions bely your position."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 16, 2002)

Having gathered all the artifacts in the temple, Jansson stands guard over them while he waits for Jhessail to return.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



> _Osius_
> *"I find it odd you can't recognize that your group is cooperating amongst themselves, yet each of you is a disparate 'power'. As is our little group. *




Jirlai smiles. "Indeed.  Appearances, however, can be deceiving.  You operate together to achieve the same goal.  As a whole, we gather the Psionicle - but each does for different purposes."



> *"Personally, if only one group can survive, I'd want it to be psionics, but I see no reason all three cannot cooperate and live in harmony. It's your blind faith in this dogma of opposition and non-cohabitation that makes you not see your own actions bely your position."*




"Of course you would." Jirlai says. "They cannot, however, live in harmony and cooperation, no matter how much you want it."

"And it is not 'blind faith'.  It is a knowledge of the truth.  My actions do not bely my position, fool.  I work for Ratheqar to gather the Psionicle that I may get close to it, and therefore destroy it.  I have no wish to see it assembled, and if it were, then... I do not know what I would do.  But that is irrelevant, as it will never be assembled.  It will be destroyed long before that becomes an issue."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 16, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Having gathered all the artifacts in the temple, Jansson stands guard over them while he waits for Jhessail to return. *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



I need to know exactly *where* are all three artifacts in relation to each other.  If there is someone holding them, I need to know who that person is and where they are.







-----

Jhessail returns slowly. "Two were willing to guard the door to the temple.  They are posssitioned outside the door.  If the illithid come to take the Eye, then we will know almossst immediately when they come."


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 16, 2002)

I put the staff inn a loop strapped around my back... Actually I think I can get a gif of the guy from soul reaver that animus is based on with a staff in his hands, but I'm not too google-y right now.

I'm going to put the staff in my left hand, since everyone apparently wants to see it. I'm going to put my longsword in my right hand, already drawn. I assume I'll be paired up with a mage of some kind who doesn't have an item... not sure which of you are in that position.

Want a grid GW?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Osius*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "And it is not 'blind faith'.  It is a knowledge of the truth.  My actions do not bely my position, fool.  I work for Ratheqar to gather the Psionicle that I may get close to it, and therefore destroy it.  I have no wish to see it assembled, and if it were, then... I do not know what I would do.  But that is irrelevant, as it will never be assembled.  It will be destroyed long before that becomes an issue." *




"The three powers have dwelt together for untold years. Hopefully the Psionicle's assembly will make it possible to continue so. If nothing else it might lure out all the crackpots." Osius shakes his head sadly.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 16, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IIRC, the Eye is still on its stand in the temple.  Animus has the Staff, and is close by to the Eye.  Nathan has the  Gem of Telepathy, and is in the room with Syld, interrogating the prisoners.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 17, 2002)

> _Osius_
> *"The three powers have dwelt together for untold years. Hopefully the Psionicle's assembly will make it possible to continue so. If nothing else it might lure out all the crackpots."*




"Dwelt together, yes, but without peace." Jirlai says. "For the length of known history*, wars have been waged... the Dragon Wars*, the War of the Illusionist*, The Great War*, the War of the Fey*, the Analytical War*, the Techastrophe*... most of these were caused, in one way or another, by the forces."

*Prior to the Dragon Wars, which occured in CE (Common Era) 4, there are few historial documents, none of which predate TY (True Year) 1209, which is CE 1.  Known history begins with the discovery of mechanical flight.  It was TY 1212 at the start of the Dragon Wars.  How long ago TY began, scholars can only make conjectures about, and no knowledge of what occured prior to the discovery of flight can be found - it was all apparently destroyed by the dragons.

The Dragon Wars were begun by hordes of dragons that inhabited the world.  Warring clans of dragons fought over the forces, destroying vast areas of land.  These battles lasted until CE 26, when the tectonic plates first shifted due to the incredible changes taking place due to the war, and few dragons remained.

The War of the Illusionist is recorded as having started in CE 93 with Ashk's conquest of the country of Dralin.  However, the cause of the War, Kotrit Wayveri, was born only one year prior.  The actual war that Kotrit started didn't begin until early in CE 110, and ended in the middle of CE 112.  During that time, Kotrit nearly destroyed psionics, by scattering it into gems.

The Great War began in CE 113, and lasted until CE 139.  See earlier posts concerning an explanation of the Great War.

In CE 164, there was a huge migration of various fey races into the southern part of Shamok sparked a short war that would last until CE 167.  During that time, Shamokian troops massacred roughly 1/3 of the fey that had migrated onto their lands.  The fey were later assisted by Rafoe, a country north of Shamok, and were transported to the Great Pine Forest, in Iscali - southwest of Ashk.

In CE 174, a device known as an Analytical Engine was constructed in Shamok.  The mages in Rafoe grew jealous of this device, and destroyed them by the dozens.  The Analytical War became very involved over the years, and didn't end until CE 200, slightly into the time-period known as the Techastrophe.

The Techastrophe is remembered because it was later estimated that it set technological advances back by roughly a hundred years.  Major technological advances were lost to the ravages of Ashkian and Rafoian wizards.  Not only that, but the force of Time became involved, and they lost many of their number - and took out their anger on technology, wiping it from the face of the world in CE 205.  It was later reinstated in CE 207, as balance between the forces was evidently being lost.  The Techastrophe extended from CE 198 to CE 210.

Since then, there have been relatively few conflicts.  The Diaclo Revolution in Ashk, which created the Coldlands Territory, is the most recent, and that occured several decades ago.  The current year is CE 381.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Okay, enough for the history lesson...


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm guessing we all know the above, as if we had taken 10 on a knowledge check? I also guess everyone is waiting for something to happen, but I don't know what.


----------



## dkoz (Sep 17, 2002)

_Desimus keeps out of the conversation with Jirlai. Except for well placed scoffs during his explanations.  He is mainly concerned with figuring out the workings of Jirlai's staff, think that its power would be a great defense to any attacks by the flayers._


----------



## Jarval (Sep 17, 2002)

With the Yuan-ti guards in place, Jansson returns to the carriages to find Liat'ned.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 17, 2002)

"And you think that people like you are the byproduct of such relationships? What if people like you are the _cause_ of trouble, not the solution?"


----------



## Zhure (Sep 17, 2002)

*Osius*

"Syld is correct. For all we know it's the people involved in the factions, not the powers that cause these strifes. In any event, you are a prisoner and we need to care for our fallen comrade."

Osius will go help prepare the pyre with one eye on the temple.


----------



## dkoz (Sep 17, 2002)

_Desimus sends Rostrum off to hunt and keep watch on the village from the air.  He turns to Syld._

"It seems that these two are set in their ways.  If they are freed or somehow escape they will just return to bother us in our quest once again.  I, for one, am not willing to drag these prisoners along with us during our travels.  They would place too much of a burden on us and distract us from our real purpose.  I know that none of us are judges or magistrates and so it might not be our place to pass judgments on them for their actions.  Jirlai did kill one of our group inside this Yaun-Ti village and Tori'shel did betray us and attempt to help Jirlai. So, I suggest we submit these prisoners to Jhessail to be judged and punished under Yaun-Ti law."

"In the meantime, when we finish interrogating these two we should gag both to prevent them from muttering command words or spells. I will also like to perform one more search, …of a arcane nature…, of Jirlai, with your permission of course."

_If and when Syld gives Desimus his consent to search Jirlai again he will search him with a detect magic spell._

_Desimus is still referring to Syld as the leader not wanting to give the Yaun-Ti and reason to believe that the party does not have strong leadership._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm guessing we all know the above, as if we had taken 10 on a knowledge check? I also guess everyone is waiting for something to happen, but I don't know what. *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Yes, the information posted in smaller font you are all aware of.  As for the second item... I'll leave that for you to ponder.







-----



> _Jansson_
> *With the Yuan-ti guards in place, Jansson returns to the carriages to find Liat'ned.*




Having ventured through the thick growth before, you find your way - with minor difficulty - back to the carriages.  Liat'ned appears to be milling about, although he is staying within the confines of the clearing.

-----



> _Syld_
> *"And you think that people like you are the byproduct of such relationships? What if people like you are the cause of trouble, not the solution?"*




Jirlai sighs. "Yes, actually, I do.  I wish to destroy the other forces... to further my own goals, but also to ensure that the world is not destroyed by the forces' warring.  Elimination of the other two forces would eliminate the fighting, thus leaving the remaining force in peace."

-----



> _Osius_
> *"Syld is correct. For all we know it's the people involved in the factions, not the powers that cause these strifes. In any event, you are a prisoner and we need to care for our fallen comrade."*




Jirlai nods. "That is a reasonable hypothesis.  However, as I said before - eliminate the other forces, and eliminate the problem."

-----



> _Desimus_
> *"It seems that these two are set in their ways. If they are freed or somehow escape they will just return to bother us in our quest once again. I, for one, am not willing to drag these prisoners along with us during our travels. They would place too much of a burden on us and distract us from our real purpose. I know that none of us are judges or magistrates and so it might not be our place to pass judgments on them for their actions. Jirlai did kill one of our group inside this Yaun-ti village and Tori'shel did betray us and attempt to help Jirlai. So, I suggest we submit these prisoners to Jhessail to be judged and punished under Yaun-ti law."*




Jirlai is silent.  However, Tori'shel speaks up.

"And who is it to say that _we_ are the wrong-doers here?  Jirlai should never have killed Niko," with that, she looks at the sorcerer with a cold look, then returns to face Desimus. "However, that is in the past, and dwelling on the past will only waste time.  Desimus... I have no quarrel with you.  I have none with any of you.  But technology must prevail, and psionics must die.  This is the way it must be.  If there were a way to prevent your destruction and still remove psionics, then I would try to find it.  As for us wanting our respective forces to survive and attempting to destroy the Psionicle - what is _your_ purpose in attempting to construct it?  Who is to say who is right in this matter?  Are you, for attempting to bring your force back to full strength?  Or are we, attempting to remove psionics so that we are no longer threatened by it?"

She shakes her head, obviously confusing herself.

"I do not know the answers to these questions.  Perhaps, on our seperate ways, we will find what the answers are... but for now, our goals are opposite.  I will continue my attempt to destroy it, and you will continue to attempt to build it."

-----



> _Animus_
> *...going to put the staff in my left hand...*




Animus - you wield the Staff in your left hand, and a strange, nearly-invisible glow begins to surround it.  A thin line of an emerald color, visible only to Animus, shoots from the Eye of Imzil into a well-concealed circular depression in the length of the staff.

In addition, a clear line of light shoots off from another circular depression, that leads into the room where Jirlai and Tori'shel are being interrogated.

<<Bring them...>> A voice speaks mentally, and all those within the temple hear it - although there is no apparent source. <<Bring them to me...>>

_Animus gets a 5 on his will save, which fails.  The staff gains dominance._

<<Bring them to me... and you shall live... any who interfere... shall perish...>>

-----

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Jarval, thanks for your help in telling me where the three artifacts were.  I was being touchy about where they were because it was important that I had exact locations of them.  Sorry if I sounded a little rude or ungrateful .


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 18, 2002)

*OOC:*


Awesome, I'm dominated by an item (half-sarcastic). This is the first time. I'm assuming GW trusts me to run Animus dominated.







Animus activates his psionic skin and turns really blue, and starts to look around. He looks into Jansen's eyes first, and his friend, and then looks outside in the direction of Niko's constructed funeral pyre. Animus turns back, looks around again.

"The Telepath..."





(Replace the torch with a sword)

Animus steps are off rythm. His left side, the side bearing the staff, steps forwards first, quickly and heavily. His right foot follows, with an almost feathery trajectory. It shakes as it comes down, and it falls with incredibly slow speed.

His steps don't become more controlled, they fall farther and farther apart, until his sixth step, when suddenly the speeds both came to match the left leg. His speed was increased to something far faster than a normal walk for a person (manifesting burst, and walking at 15 ft. + 10 ft. for 25 ft.). He walks up behind

Animus walks into the room and looks at the telepath. "Could you hand me the gem of telepathy now? I need it."

Animus, guessing that the staff may be able to carry that message over, even if nobody wants to listen, waits to see if the message works this way.

He may risk drawing paper and pen if it doesn't.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 18, 2002)

"Ah, Liat'ned.  We need your help back at the temple.  We fear the illithid may try to take the artifacts, and we could use the skills of another warrior."

Jansson will lead Liat'ned back to the temple (if he wants to go) filling him in on all that has happened as they walk.




			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No problem, glad to help   It didn't sound rude or anything.

I said we should have coated that darn staff in lead, but did anyone listen?


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2002)

"Go ahead, Desimus."

As the mental voice sounds through the temple, Syld gets quite confused.
"Who..? Bring what?"


----------



## dkoz (Sep 19, 2002)

_Desimus starts to move toward Jirlai to search him. When the voice sounds he freezes and looks around confused for the source.  Seeing Animus approach Nathan with his powers up he gives out a cry in warning._

"Watch out! Animus has turned on us too!"

_ Desimus draws and loads his crossbow._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 20, 2002)

Of it's own volition, the staff appears to twist slowly in Animus' hands to face Desimus.

<<Shoot... and die...>> The mental voice speaks.  The staff then twists once more, this time to face Nathan.

<<The gem... give it... to me...>>


----------



## Jarval (Sep 20, 2002)

Jansson continues on his way back to the temple, reloading his pistol as he goes.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 20, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius (upon seeing Jannson reloading his weapon outside the temple), "What's wrong?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Osius (upon seeing Jannson reloading his weapon outside the temple), "What's wrong?" *




"Nothing as yet my friend, but it can't hurt to be ready for trouble.  I feel the illithid may try to attack us, even while we stay in the village."

Jansson continues on into the temple, showing Liat'ned the surroundings as he goes.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2002)

Syld's eyes widen in fear.
"The Staff.... We forgot the Staff can control minds!"

_I hope it doesn't come to it, but we might need to kill Animus. I really don't want to impose the experience of another death upon him._


----------



## Zhure (Sep 21, 2002)

*Osius*

"Ok, Jannson, that sounds reasonable."

Osius follows Jannson, leaving the pyre behind for now.


----------



## Liat'ned (Sep 21, 2002)

"Sure Jansson, you guys sound like you need some help, so why not."

Liat'ned follows Jansson on the way back to the temple.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 25, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sorry about the lack of update, been waiting for Hand to post... however, it's been five days or so since my last update, and the plot seems to be slowing down as is, so I'll proceed to act in Hand's place.

Sorry, Hand.  I know that you are having RL problems, but the show must go on.







-----

Nathan, with very obvious reluctance, offers the gem of telepathy to the Staff, looking away and avoiding the gaze of the deep eyeless eye-sockets in the illithid-head on top of the Staff...

There is a blinding flash of clear light.  The gem is pulled from Nathan's hand by an unseen force, and begins circling the Staff as though it were an ioun stone.  It begins slowing down after a moment, however, and settles over a small depression.  It is then drawn down into the hole...

Animus - you suddenly feel the powers of the gem of telepathy flood through your mind.

_Animus gains the benefits granted by the Gem of Telepathy, while Nathan loses them._

<<Now... the other...>> The Staff mentally projects. <<Bring me... the other...>>


----------



## Jarval (Sep 25, 2002)

*Initiative:* 23 (roll 16 + 7) 

_Oh no..._ Jansson thinks.  He grabs Osius and Liat'ned, points towards the Staff and whispers to them.

"Right, if all three of us rush him, we should be able to get the Staff off him.  On three.  One... Two... Three."

Jansson sprints across the temple and hurls himself at Animus, swiping at the Staff with his sword.

(Attepting to disarm, the staff is two size catagories larger than Jansson's short sword, giving him -8 to hit, but Animus is holding it in one hand only.)


----------



## Zhure (Sep 25, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius attempts to tackle Animus.  A grab.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 25, 2002)

As the backup arrives, Syld _bursts_ away from the room and runs to find Jhessail.
"Hold him down! I'll try to find the High Priestess!"


----------



## Liat'ned (Sep 25, 2002)

Liat'ned(if the staff is knocked from Animus' hands)  goes for the staff, but if not...Liat'ned tries to grab the staff.


----------



## dkoz (Sep 25, 2002)

_Once eveyone starts to move Desimus casts *Daze* on Animus._


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 26, 2002)

Animus will attempt to move AS FAST AS POSSIBLE through the group, pending his initiative. I'd prefer it if GW rolled it since I'm under domination.

Free Action: Manifesting Burst

Movement Action: Move 80 feet as a double move action.

Partial Action: None.

The penalty for using a "large" weapon in one hand is that it's treated as a "medium" weapon with a -2 modifier. Two Fisted Monkey style disadvantage. 

So that -8 is actually -2 for your check roll, after considering your -4 for size.

I could be wrong, I don't have my books out, but I think this is right.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 30, 2002)

*Disarming Animus*

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *23*
Osius - *20*
Syld _and_ Liat'ned - *14*
Desimus - *10*
Animus - *8*

Jansson charges at Animus, swinging his blade to disarm the human.

As he does, however, Animus takes an opportunity to attack the halfling, using his longsword.

_Animus gets an 18, which hits.  He proceeds to deal *5 points* of damage to *Jansson*._

Jansson's blade hits the Staff...

_Animus gets a 17._

_Jansson gets a 23._

...the sword bites deep, and although the staff is unmarked, it falls from Animus' hands to the ground.


Osius, who had been preparing to tackle Animus, slows down as he sees the Staff fall from Animus' hands.


Syld dashes away, in search of the High Priestess.  He finds her, walking around the village, watching the trees closely.

"What isss it, Sssyld?" She asks as you approach her.

Meanwhile, Liat'ned kneels down next to Animus, and picks up the Staff.  

_Liat'ned gets an 18, which barely overcomes the Staff's ego._

Liat'ned's grip on the Staff tightens, but nothing else happens.


Desimus, meanwhile, ceases his casting, seeing that the threat from Animus has been neutralized.


Animus is temporarily dazed from no longer being dominated.  

_Animus loses the benefits granted to him by the gem of telepathy._


----------



## Zhure (Sep 30, 2002)

*Osius*

"If we're going to keep picking this thing up, we're going to need some tanglefoot bags for whoever is touching the artifacts. You are ok, Desimus?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 30, 2002)

"Don't touch it, you idiot!"  Jansson yells at Liat'ned.

Not willing to take any chances, he again tries to disarm, and if he does, kicks the Staff away across the temple floor.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 30, 2002)

Syld makes a quick bow before speaking.
"I'm sorry to interrupt you, but we seem to have some trouble. _The Staff of Penumbra_ took over Animus, but Jansson was able to disarm him. Would you have a safe way to handle an intelligent item?"


----------



## dkoz (Sep 30, 2002)

"Thank you, I am quite fine, but is Liat'ned?_
Desimus eyes Liat'ned ready to jump into action if he shows any signs of being under the staffs control._


----------



## Liat'ned (Sep 30, 2002)

Liat'ned drops the staff quickly and takes a step back...confused.

"Yes, yes I'm fine.  I'll be fine."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 1, 2002)

Animus says nothing, he stands there quite still...

He is considering something. Something a bit twisted... but he does not hint at this to the rest of the party.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 1, 2002)

Seeing Liat'ned drop the Staff, Jansson flicks it across the floor with the tip of his sword.

"That thing's dangerous.  We need some way of handling it without it being able to possess people."


----------



## dkoz (Oct 1, 2002)

"I could try to use an arcane spell called *Mage Hand* that would allow me to move the staff. The spell doesn't tend to work on arcane magical items, but considering that the staff is psionic in nature it might still work. Even if this spell does not it might be in our best interest to have a non-psionic person handle the staff from this point forward, since our natural defenses against psionics might prove helpful. Liat'ned has a divine inclination so he has no natural defense and Niko is gone."

_ At the mention of Niko, Desimus glares at the two prisoners. After a small pause he continues._

"So, that leaves me as the staff's protector or is it captor if you all think this is wise. One last concern I have is should we try to remove the gem of telepathy from the staff?"

_Desimus casts *Mage Hand* on the staff to see if the spell will effect it. If it does he removes his cloak, lays it on the ground, and directs the staff onto it.  He will then carefully wrap the staff in the cloth._

_Whether or not the spell effects the staff, Desimus will search Jirlai with a *Detect Magic* spell and then gag both of the prisoners._

[OOC Mage Hand affects nonmagical, unattended objects weighing up to 5 lb.  I was thinking that since the staff is not "arcane" then the spell might work.  It is GW's call on whether nonmagical applies to non-psionic and non-tech.  On a side note Desimus has a will save of +4. Not great but it is his best save.[/OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Syld_
> *"I'm sorry to interrupt you, but we seem to have some trouble. The Staff of Penumbra took over Animus, but Jansson was able to disarm him. Would you have a safe way to handle an intelligent item?" *




Jhessail has a surprised look for a moment, though it quickly passes. "The Ssstaff of Penumbra... I am not sssertain if any method will allow you to handle that particular artifact.  Ssshow me where it isss, and I will sssee what I can do."

-----

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Non-magical means that yes, it could possibly affect psionic or technological items.  However, it must overcome the inherent SR of the item in question.*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*




Desimus casts his spell upon the Staff - there are a few purple sparks around the Staff, but other than that, nothing happens.

Desimus - there are no magical auras on Jirlai's person.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 2, 2002)

Jansson sheathes his sword, keeping a weary eye on the Staff.  He goes over to Niko's body and picks up the gnome's pistol, a look of regret clear on his face.

"Does someone want to take this?  I don't think losing any weapons at the moment would be a good idea."

He thinks for a moment then speaks again.  "Do you think Jhessail could use the Eye to see if there are any illithid in the area?"


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 3, 2002)

"It's in the temple, my lady."
Syld turns back towards the temple, but waits that Jhessail goes past him and then starts walking.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 5, 2002)

Jhessail walks in a slightly hurried pace back to the temple.  When she reaches the group, she pauses, and watches the Staff carefully.

"Thisss artifact may be the doom of usss all... sssertainly the Illithid will want to recover it.  If they find that it isss here, they will more than likely attack and attempt to regain it.  Asss for handling it... it doesss not appear to be active at the moment.  Perhapsss if you avoid touching it directly, there will be few difficultiesss with moving it... wrapping it in cloth, then carrying it, may work."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 5, 2002)

"I also fear that the illithid may attack us to recover the Staff.  Perhaps we should leave your town before long?  I do not wish to draw the illithid here."  Jansson thinks for a moment, then continues.  "Lady Jhessail, could you use the Eye to see if any illithid are in the vicinity?"


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 5, 2002)

"Good thinking, Jansson."

Syld looks at Niko's body with sorrow in his eyes.
"We might need to hasten the funeral to get the negotions started. We don't want to endanger the yuan-ti with our, or the Staff's for that matter, presence."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 5, 2002)

Jhessail shakes her head. "I am afraid that clairvoyanssse isss... beyond the power of the Eye."



> _Syld_
> *"We might need to hasten the funeral to get the negotions started. We don't want to endanger the yuan-ti with our, or the Staff's for that matter, presence."*




Jhessail nods. "Very well.  I will go prepare a room where we can dissscusss the treaty.  However, do not hurry yourssselvesss - the losss of a comrade ssshould not be put assside lightly."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 5, 2002)

"I don't wish to put aside Niko's death, but I also don't want us to put the living at risk for the dead."  Jansson responds to Jhessail.

He stands, deep in thought, obviously troubled.

"I have an idea, although it may carry some danger.  The gems increase in power when in the presence of others.  This may also apply to other parts of the Psionicle.  We could add the Eye to the Staff and then try to use the Eye's increased powers.  However, it would be wise not to try to use the Staff itself."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2002)

*Osius*

"Wouldn't that tend to make it even more powerful? What if this too takes one of us over?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 7, 2002)

Manifesting Missive towards Jannson,

"I BELIEVE WE SHOULD COMBINE THE ITEMS, AS SOON AS POSSIBLE"

After than, Animus starts to pace around the four corners of the room.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Wouldn't that tend to make it even more powerful? What if this too takes one of us over?" *




"It may indeed increase the power of the Staff, but I think it can only possess those that try to use it.  As long as we do not try to use the Staff itself, we should be safe."

Jansson nods at Animus' comment.  "I believe it to be the best course of action myself, but we must be in agreement before we try it."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 7, 2002)

"I believe it isn't possible to handle the Staff in any way without it trying to take over. But I don't have too much knowledge with intelligent items."


----------



## dkoz (Oct 7, 2002)

"If we don't know what combining the staff with the other gem will do then we shouldn't do it.  It bothers me that the staff already has one gem and I do not feel like giving it the other."


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2002)

"I understand your reluctance, Desimus, but in the end we will have to give the gem to the Staff, to complete the Psionicle."  Jansson says.  "I think the Staff can only possess those that try to wield it and use it's powers, but not those who just carry it."


Jansson's attempting a Knowledge (Psionics) check to see what he knows about the Staff, and what combining the gems with it may do.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2002)

Jhessail raises her eyebrow as the conversation progresses. "You would consssider giving the Eye of Imzil... to the Ssstaff of Penumbra?"

She shakes her head sadly. "I do not know if that would be ssso wissse... illithidsss hunger for power, and the Ssstaff isss an illithid relic - it even bearsss the likenesss of them!"

"However... it isss not my desssisssion.  I myssself have little knowledge of psssionicsss, and if thisss action mussst be taken - for whatever reassson - then I sssuggessst that you take it, dessspite my own opinionsss."

-----

*Jansson* - It is known that combining the gems with the Staff, along with the Annulus, will create the Psionicle, the artifact that binds psionics and keeps it whole.  The more of the items that are drawn together, the more that psionics will be held together - up to a point, and will only delay the eventual death of psionics if all the pieces are not brought together, and missing even a single piece will not restore psionics to its former strength.

It is known that the Psionicle, while intelligent, is not aligned and does not hold moral or ethical opinions.  However, it is not known whether this uncaring sentience comes only when all the pieces are brought together, or if it is a gradual softening of the lawful evilness of the illithid persona in the Staff of Ancient Penumbra into near-apathy as more pieces of the Psionicle are brought together.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 8, 2002)

"To be honest, I do not know what is the best course for action." Jansson replies to Jhessail.  "I hope that this combination may soften the Staff from it's evil nature, as the Psionicle itself has none of that taint, but perhaps I am naive."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 8, 2002)

*Osius*

"I don't know if it's a good idea or bad either. I'm not as knowledgeable as most of you on these matters, so I will defer to your more wisened council."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 13, 2002)

Silently, Jhessail walks into the temple.  She returns after a short moment, bearing the Eye of Imzil.  She then gives it to Syld, bowing her head slightly.

"A sssign of our acceptanssse of your kind, and othersss like you, and all thossse of the land of Kahasssal.  A sssign that we will work with you againssst the threat that the illithidsss possse againssst the world..."

"Asss I sssaid before, the desssisssion isss yoursss.  I do not fully underssstand... but I will trussst you in thisss.  Do not let that trussst be in one who isss falssse."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 13, 2002)

Syld accepts the Gem from Jhessail.
"It is a great honor that you trust so much in our decisions. I'm not sure we should combine them, at least not yet.
We should probably have Niko's funeral now. Then we can all have some rest and start the negotions tomorrow morning. Is that acceptable to you, Lady Jhessail?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 13, 2002)

Jhessail nods. "Yesss, it isss acceptable.  I will meet you in the temple when the sssun risssesss."

She then enters the temple, and disappears from view.

-----

Syld, as you take the gem, you are surrounded by a translucent emerald glow.  The glow lasts but for a few moments, then disappears.  As it does, you feel knowledge that wasn't there before...

_Syld is granted the powers of the Eye of Imzil*._

*
*The Eye of Imzil*
_Abilities:_ It's wielder gains access to all 0th-level and 1st-level powers from the Clairsentience discipline.  These are as though they were manifested normally by the wielder, although they take up no power points to use and take up no "known power" slots.  If the wielder loses physical contact with the Eye, he/she instantly loses the ability to manifest the powers granted by the Eye.

In addition, the wielder gains all the subclass abilities of a seer - other than hit dice, skill points, and class skills - including uncanny dodge (as the rogue ability) and a bonus feat.  The bonus feat is chosen by the wielder once the Eye is touched, and cannot be changed even if the wielder drops the Eye and picks it up again.  The wielder loses the feat and uncanny dodge ability if the wielder loses contact with the Crystal (these abilities are found at www.custoscogitatum.com, under the Psionics section, under the Psion).


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 13, 2002)

*OoC:* Feat chosen is Extend Power

*IC:* "Everybody, leave everything but your weaponry here. Somebody get the prisoners, they'll come to the funeral too, I don't want them unguarded."
Syld then removes his own backpack and crossbow, only carrying his dagger and the _drilbu_. When back in the temple, Syld speaks again.
"One of you big people carry Niko's body."


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 13, 2002)

Animus shamelessly walks over and puts Niko's body in his arms, and proceeds to walk out towards the site of the funeral. Animus did forget to take off his longsword, but he will promptly remove it as soon as he gets Niko's body where it needs to be. The wordlessness of Animus makes him seem emotionless as he walks out, but anyone who understands solemn grace would be able to tell Animus is probably the most overwrought with contempt for the prisoners and death.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2002)

Jansson shrugs off his pack leaving it on the temple floor, but follows Syld's suggestion and keeps his weapons.  He sadly follows Animus, head bowed.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 14, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius solemly assists in carrying Niko's body.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 14, 2002)

After Animus picks up Niko, Syld moves behind him and matches his pace to that of Animus.


----------



## dkoz (Oct 15, 2002)

_Desimus follows everyone out of the temple for the funeral._


----------



## Liat'ned (Oct 16, 2002)

Liat'ned drops his pack and follows Desimus out of the temple, with his head bowed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 18, 2002)

The group walks into the small courtyard outside the temple, single-file with their heads bowed in respect, Animus in the lead and carrying the body of Niko.

Roughly in the center of the clearing is a vaguely pyramid-shaped stack, made of branches and kindling.

The clearing is silent - no wind blows, no birds chirp, no unknown creatures in the distance make unknown sounds.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2002)

Jansson takes a position close to the pyre, sorrow etched on his features.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

After Animus places Niko's body to the pure, Syld uses the _drilbu_ to manifest Whitefire on the pyre but avoiding to hit Niko's remains with it.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 19, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius waits silently for the pyre to burn down.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 19, 2002)

"If only I had taken out that infernal sorcerer the moment I spoted his wretched body. Oh... you will pay like the bastard you are..."

Animus silently thinks about how much trouble the sorcerer has caused.


----------



## dkoz (Oct 20, 2002)

_Desimus pays his repect to Niko, but keeps one eye on the jungle to be safe._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 20, 2002)

As Syld focuses the powers within the drilbu at the pyre, it bursts into flames.  It remains ablaze for several minutes, then slowly, the flames die out.  Ashes are all that remain, along with several pieces of blackened wood.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 20, 2002)

Jansson draws his sword and salutes the remains of the pyre with it.  The halfling stands silently, reflecting on the quest that brought him to the village.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 20, 2002)

"We will honor your memory, Niko. Even if I didn't know you too well, I know that you were a brave gnome. Hopefully your soul is in a peaceful place."
After the pyre is down, Syld stands watching the ashes for a moment.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 21, 2002)

*Osius*

After waiting for the fire to cool, Osius retrieves some of the ash and stores it.

"I hope to return this to his people, should I find there whereabouts." 

He also traces a bit of ash on his forehead as a sign of mourning.


----------



## dkoz (Oct 22, 2002)

_Desimus mumbles a blessing and bows to the burnt pyre._

"Find peace in the afterlife Niko."










*OOC:*


 Sorry I haven't posted.  I have been having trouble connecting to the forum.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2002)

Jansson sheathes his sword and heads back towards the temple, head bowed.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 27, 2002)

*OOC:*


I assume we all head back to the temple... now, my character can't speak or communicate all that well, so let me just ask you all to motivate us to make the return trip. We really don't have anything left to do here, unless the Yuan-ti want to ask us to do something.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2002)

I agree with creamsteak.  I don't really have much to do, as my CHA is an heroic 8...  Really it's up to Syld to negotiate, as the Yuan-ti see him as the leader of the party.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2002)

Osius is a heroic CHA 10 and a simple farm lad at heart. He too isn't much a diplomat.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 29, 2002)

*OoC:* Only a 10 Cha with Syld too and no Diplomacy, but enough brains to not show it.

*IC:* After leaving the pyre but before going to bed, Syld finally identifies the crystal that was recovered from the illithidkin.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2002)

Syld - you find that the strange gem you collected from the illithidkin is a *Psionatrix of Telepathy*.

-----

Upon entering the temple, you can see that another hidden door, this time in the left wall, has been opened.  Beyond is a corridor lined with archways, which lead into what appear to be sleeping quarters.  None are currently occupied, and there are a dozen archways that you can see.  The corridor ends in a solid stone wall.

-----

Meanwhile, in the back room, Jirlai and Tori'shel remain seated and bound.  As you re-enter the temple, Jirlai nods at you, evidently indicating for you to pause.  He nudges Tori'shel with his elbow, who then gets an annoyed look.

"They won't believe us..." Jirlai nods, a look of insistence on his face. "Oh, fine." She then looks to the group.

"Jirlai is convinced that, if we don't hurry, the illithid will be here soon." As Tori'shel speaks, Jirlai nods slowly. "I remember Ratheqar saying something about our need to hurry, because the illithid knew of this place and were preparing to attack it... but I'm not sure if they would do that now."

She pauses, gathering her thoughts. "I know that... we aren't exactly on agreeable terms here.  However, in this, our goals share one facet: we all know that if the illithid get ahold of the Psionicle, then it's all over.  Even you would more than likely prefer it being destroyed over it falling into the hands of the illithid."

"Jirlai has a rough idea of what you're going to be up against.  There are quite a number of illithid planning to hit here soon.  You're going to need as much help as possible."

Jirlai nods.  Tori'shel continues. "We can help you.  Our goals for the Psionicle may differ, but neither of our groups here wants the illithid to get it.  If you let us out of our bonds, we will assist you in fending off the illithid.  Afterwords, we will go our seperate ways."

"Give me my devices.  Give Jirlai his... magic stuff, and his staff and wand.  We will be too busy fighting illithid - when they come - to turn them upon you."

She shrugs. "Of course, you can choose not to believe us... but Ratheqar has been following the pieces and history of the Psionicle for a long time.  I think that he knows what he is talking about - and if he says that the illithid will attack, I would believe him."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2002)

*Osius*

Taking Jannson aside, Osius sayd, "Wouldn't it be easier for us to just leave those two here for the illithid to deal with while we make a getaway with the parts of the psionicle we've gathered?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 30, 2002)

Animus stares at both of the captives and seems to frown on them. He doesn't say anything of course, and he keeps his thoughts as private as he can.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2002)

Jansson stands in front of the prisoners and listens to Tori'shel's offer, drumming his fingers on his scabbard.

"While I do not speak for our group, for my part I would be willing to take your word.  But if we do, I must make one thing clear:  You will be responsible for each other.  So if one of decides to betray us, you will both be punished.  And I will not stay my blade again, as the debt between myself and  Jirlai is clear.

"But if you help us save the live of both my group and these villagers, I would be willing to set you free.  We will return all of your equipment with the exception of Jirlai's staff, as I will not leave such a powerful weapon in the hands of an enemy.  Desimus will retain the staff and you will instruct him in its correct use.  If you do not accept these terms, we will not release you."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 1, 2002)

*Osius*

"I think Jansson's idea has great merit. I'll add my vow to his."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 1, 2002)

Tori'shel looks at Jirlai, who seems to shrug slightly.  She then turns to Jansson.

"Very well.  We agree to your terms."

She then gets a thoughtful look. "I hope that you haven't tinkered with my devices... some of those items are rather fragile.  I will also require my pistol, if you feel you can return it to me."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

Syld hands the Psionatrix to Nathan.
"You might want this."

"You should come with us to tell all you know to the yuan-ti. And on that note, are they going to use the illithidkin or come themselves?"
Syld also tries to remember what the Elder's notes said about illithid battle tactics (Knowledge (Illithid)).


----------



## Zhure (Nov 2, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius makes sure Tori'shel's pistol is returned.

"A threat here would be gauche, wouldn't it?" he asks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 3, 2002)

Tori'shel shrugs at Syld's comment. "I have said all I know.  Jirlai might know more, but he's a little... incapacitated, at the moment." As she finishes, she looks pointedly at Jansson.

She almost seems to laugh at Osius' comment concerning her pistol. "Quite, quite.  You far outnumber me, and right now I'm more concerned with getting out of here before the illithid come than battling psionics."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 3, 2002)

"He's still alive, which is more than can be said for Niko."  Jansson replies to Tori'shel.  He unties both the mage and the technologist, and hands back what equipment he took.

"I don't think you need to battle psionics, at least as long as it is me or my companions who hold the Psionicle."  The halfling continues.  "The only aim we have is to safeguard psionics, not to wage war on the other powers.  I bear neither of your forces any malice, and would use them both if it were not for my natural resistance.

"In fact, we might do much good once we assemble the Psionicle.  It would be a powerful weapon to fight the illithid and their kin, who are enemies of all life."

He turns to speak to Jirlai.  "Now, if you'd be so good as to tell my friend how to use your staff..."


----------



## dkoz (Nov 5, 2002)

_ Desimus walks up to Jirlai and scowls._

"What is the spell trigger? Is it a word or gesture?", he asks in unfriendly tones.

"Do not think that your help with the illithid threat redeems you in my eyes in anyway sorcerer."










*OOC:*


 Once again, I have been having lots of trouble connecting to the forum lately. Sorry for the late replies.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 6, 2002)

"Word." Jirlai says. "The elven word _hrive_ will activate the staff.  _Minya_ will produce a wall of ice... _tayta_ will produce the cone of ice.  The staff must be re-activated between each use."

Jirlai's eyes narrow, and he rises to stand in front of Desimus. "I do not seek your 'redemption'.  I work now to save my hide, and yours.  It will not, however, require pleasantries... I am willing to work with you, however, which is more than you are worthy of."

He turns to Jansson, and bows slightly. "I hope you understand.  I will cooperate with you, as I have agreed to.  However, I will choose who I am... pleasant with."

He then proceeds to go down the hall, stops at the last door before the hallway ends abruptly, and enters.  Shortly after, the sound of a door locking echoes down the hall.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2002)

Syld rolls his eyes.
"Just wonderful. We're about to fight illithids and we already have inner battles."

OoC: Didn't the Know(Illithid) turn out anything?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 6, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC: Didn't the Know(Illithid) turn out anything? *




Oh!  Sorry, my fault... forgot about that.

-----

Syld - the illithid rarely attacked in large numbers.  Usually, they used slaves, with a few powerful illithid controlling them from a safe distance.  Recently, however, they have begun to use illithidkin with more regularity, and the illithidkin may play either role (slave or master) in a given battle.  It was in your Elder's opinion that the illithid used the illithidkin in areas that they knew well, and slaves in areas they didn't know well or against races that they have not yet encountered.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 6, 2002)

*Osius*

To the group: "So the plan is we stay and fight illithids?"

Osius sounds a bit shocked.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2002)

"Considering what the yuan-ti, and especially the High Priestess, have done to our good, it is a good idea to at least offer our help in defending the yuan-ti lands."
Syld yawns.
"But we should get some sleep after forwarding the information of the illithid attack, a tired warrior is a useless one. And so is a tired negotiator."

Saying that, Syld heads for one of the rooms that have been opened during the ceremony for Niko and gets some sleep, hoping that somebody else will give the information to Jhessail.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 6, 2002)

"I am sorry if any of you think my attitude toward Jirlai is problematic, but I felt it necessary to make certain he knows where he stands with me. I don't want him think that because we share a affinity for the arcane powers that we share the same belief system or that I forgive him for Niko's death."

"I will inform the yaun-ti of the immediate threat and then I will get some rest."

_Desimus leaves looking for Jhessail. Rostrum lands on his shoulder looking quite alert, mirroring his masters emotions._









*OOC:*


 With Desimus's charisma of 16 and 3 ranks of diplomacy I hope he can smooth this situation over with Jhessail







[Edit] spelling [/Edit]


----------



## Zhure (Nov 7, 2002)

*Osius*

"Sleeping is a grand idea. Hopefully we will be refreshed when the illithid get here, or at least when we talk to the yuan-ti about what they want us to do."

Osius then tries to find some accomodations. Preferrably at the temple, as it's the only place in town he's been. He'll also try to make sre there's room for everyone to sleep.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2002)

"I'll go along with Desimus, I'll sleep better once I know what the Yuan-ti will plan."  The halfling jogs after the sorcerer, trying to keep up


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 8, 2002)

Desimus - you find no trace of Jhessail anywhere.  She isn't in any part of the temple, and is nowhere in the village.

-----

Those who venture into the hallway with the doorways find that there appear to be enough rooms for there to be one for each of you.

-----

Tori'shel wanders up behind Jansson and Osius.

"If you two don't mind," She says, "I might be able to repair Niko's golem.  If I can, we can use it when the illithid come.  If you won't let me... I understand."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 8, 2002)

Jansson shrugs at Tori'shel's question.

"As far as I am concerned, you may repair it.  I think we're going to need any help we can get."

He frowns briefly, as if puzzled by something, then heads towards one of the rooms.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 8, 2002)

Tori'shel mumbles her thanks, then wanders off down the hall, back to the entrance room.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 14, 2002)

Other than Desimus, all of the party eventually wanders down the hallway and enters an unused room, and falls asleep on the beds that, compared to the benches of the carriages, are quite comfortable.  All of you fall asleep surprisingly fast...

_After sleeping, you all regain all of your lost hit points._

You awaken in the morning, surprisingly very refreshed.  No one comes to wake you, but you all manage to wake shortly after the sun rises.

You find Tori'shel and Jirlai seated on the floor in the entrance room, Tori'shel tinkering with her devices, and Jirlai in some sort of meditative trance.

"You're up." Tori'shel says in an almost bored tone. "That's good.  Jhessail was here earlier, and said that she would wait until you woke up.  She should be here shortly."

She then points to the wall opposite of the archway that leads to your rooms. "She went through the wall there... I think that the yuan-ti leaders are through there as well, but we can't go through it."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2002)

"Did you mention anything about the illithid to Jhessail?" he asks, as he sits on the temple floor.  He waits for Tori'shel to reply, then takes a deep breath and begins meditating to restore his psionic reserves.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius joins the others without comment, meditating as part of the group.

Once he has regained his power points, Osius will manifest _Sustenance._

"Tori'shel, did you repair the golem?"


----------



## dkoz (Nov 14, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I guess I should have posted that I went to bed after looking for Jhessail, but I thought my previous post made that intention apparent. Well no mater...







_ Desimus stayed up throughout night waiting, studying Jirlai's staff, and watching for danger from the illithid's and deceptions from within.  Early in the morning he went out into the village to watch the sunrise and collect his thoughts. Walking back in to find the others awake he leans against one of the walls._

"I was unable to find Jhessail last night, which worries me, but everything worries me right now, so it probably does not mean much. I do not look forward to any encounters with the flayers and thing we should leave with the Eye as soon as possible."

_ Desimus pulls a ration from is satchel and eats his meager breakfast._


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2002)

Syld comes to the entrance room, yawning as he does.
"Morning people..."

He then sits somewhere on the floor to meditate.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Jansson_
> *"Did you mention anything about the illithid to Jhessail?"*



Tori'shel shakes her head.

"No, I didn't." She says. "I thought it would be best if you told her, considering what happened yesterday."



> _Osius_
> *"Tori'shel, did you repair the golem?"*



"Yes, I did." She says, and points to the golem, which stands upright in a corner. "It is quite a piece of work... Niko did well in its construction."


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 15, 2002)

Animus passes out and will wake up in the morning. He practically falls asleep standing up, until he slumps onto his back rather violently.

(OOC: I'm going to forget everything that happened during the day, and my character is going to think that Niko left. Don't spoil the fun for me by telling me he is dead unless I ask for it.)


----------



## Zhure (Nov 15, 2002)

*Osius*

(to whoever is within earshot)

"Are we really planning on fighting off a bunch of illithid?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2002)

"If the Yuan-ti wish us to stay and help them, then I for one will lend my blade to the defence." Jansson replies to  Osius.  "But, it may be a better idea to get the Eye and the Staff away from the village.  Once we've gone, the illithid may well lose interest in Jhessail and her people."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 16, 2002)

Syld comes out of his meditation.
"We owe that much for the yuan-ti. Besides, I don't think we should have too much trouble. According to the knowledge passed to me by my teacher, the illithid mainly use their slaves in areas they don't know very well.
On the other hand, they might use the illithikin and even come themselves if they deem the prize good enough."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2002)

After the rest of the group finishes their meditations, the wall opposite of the archway leading to your rooms opens, revealing a doorway, through which Jhessail enters, the treaty rolled up in her hand.

"We do not have much time." She says shortly as she comes into the room. "One of our priestsss hasss ressseived a visssion of the illithid attack to come.  Ssshe believesss it will come before the sssun isss a quarter through the sssky."

"We had feared thisss to be true, and ssso we reviewed the treaty lassst night.  Everything ssseemsss to be in order..." As she speaks, she hands the treaty to Syld.

She then pauses for a moment. "We have an idea of what isss coming... the illithid will be holding little back.  They will do all they can to take the Eye of Imzil, asss well asss any other partsss of the Psssionicle that they can find."

"You mussst go." She says simply. "Now, before the attack beginsss.  We will lead you back to your carriagesss."

She then leaves the temple, pausing at the entryway to ensure that you are following her.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2002)

"Right... I think I've seen illithid before. No wait... that was an illithiad. No... illithidking... no wait, Illithidkin?!" Well what have it."

Animus grabs up whatever is loose (equipment, eye of imzil, other gear, food, anything that we need that he doesn't want someone else forgetting, with the only accpetion being the staff which he won't go near.)

"Let's get out of here... and maybe we should take Torishel... we brought her here afterall... and it seems odd to return without her... oh wait, can't speak..."

Animus slaps himself upside the head and like the extremely quick reactionary person he is, takes off for the fresh air outside.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 20, 2002)

_Desimus quickly move to follow her._

"Lets get out of here."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 20, 2002)

*Osius*

"My meager belongings are already packed. I don't think we're ready to face an illithid assault."

Osius quickly joins everyone else preparing to leave.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2002)

Syld takes the treaty and puts it in his belt pouch. He goes to get his backpack and weaponry, checking that the Eye is still in his pouch as he goes.. He then follows Jhessail.
"Are you sure you can handle the illithids? We don't want to loose an ally as soon as we acquire one. And I'm personally worried about your well being."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 20, 2002)

Jansson nods in agreement with Syld.

"If you need any of us to stay and fight, I would be willing."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2002)

Jhessail shakes her head in the negative as you go. "No, we will not need your help.  Though it isss appresssiated that you are willing to risssk your livesss to help usss, we believe that the illithid will flee onssse they sssee that there isss nothing to gain here - they won't take heedlesss risssksss..  That isss why you mussst take the Eye far from here, and quickly."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 21, 2002)

Jansson again nods, this time at Jhessail's reasoning.

"Very well.  We'll leave here as quickly as possible."

He retrieves his pack, and picks up the Staff after carefully wrapping it in one of his spare cloaks.

"Who has the Eye?"


----------



## dkoz (Nov 21, 2002)

_ Once Desimus gets outside he sends Rostrum into the air commanding him to fly to the carriages and scout their condition._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2002)

As you all walk out, Tori'shel and Jirlai rise, and follow at the rear.  Niko's golem follows behind Tori'shel.

-----

Desimus - After a short moment, Rostrum communicates to you that the carriages look fine, and that they are in the same place they were left in.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 21, 2002)

*Osius*

After confirming that he doesn't have the Eye, Osius will volunteer to be the first in to scout the carriages.

"I'm the most easily sacrificed for the mission," he confesses sheepishly, "and I have a decent chance to survive the first few seconds of the attack."

Once the group is near the clearing, Osius will charge to the carriages looking for trouble, making sure no one is lurking about.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2002)

"The Eye is with me." Syld says, tapping his belt pouch.

He loads his crossbow on the way, just in case.
"I'm not a good shot, but it's better than nothing."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2002)

Jansson quickly manifests _chrysalis_ on himself as he walks.  He draws his sword, ready for trouble.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 25, 2002)

_ Desimus moves into the jungle, following after Osius. Crossbow at the ready he scans the underbrush for any threat._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 26, 2002)

Jhessail leads the group through the undergrowth.  As you go, you recognize a few of the places you pass - the area where Tori'shel turned on Desimus, the first trail that you took to the yuan-ti camp, and a few others.  There are no dangers, however, and you make it through the growth safely.

Eventually, you reach the carriages.  Jhessail stops at the edge of the clearing.

"Go now." She says shortly. "I will not sssee you off... I mussst return to the village in cassse the illithid have already attacked."

In the distance, horns sound.  Jhessail turns to look in the direction from which they came.

"I ssspoke too sssoon..." She says softly, but loud enough for you all to hear it.  She then turns to you once more. "Go!  Go now, and do not let the illithid take that which you carry!"

She then heads off into the jungle, and you lose sight of her almost immediately.  Horns continue to sound in the distance.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 26, 2002)

I do have a shortbow... I'll have that ready as we travel.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2002)

Jansson hustles Jirlai and Tori'shel towards the first carriage.  "We'll take you two back, then you may go on your way.  Syld, make sure all the artifacts are in the second carriage."  He passes the wrapped Staff to his friend.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius waits until everyone is safely aboard the carriages before he too boards.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 26, 2002)

_Desimus runs and climbs into the first carriage, training his crossbow on the jungle they just left._

"Get these things in the air!" he yells nervously.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2002)

Syld takes the Staff, making sure to only touch the wrapping, and then gets to the driver's seat of the second carriage.
"All aboard! Divide equally between the carriages!"

Syld waits that everybody is ready and then speaks the command word to active the carriages.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 27, 2002)

*Escape!...*

Jirlai and Tori'shel run along with you, and both board the first carriage.

As the last of you enter the carriages and Syld speaks the command word, shapes form in the distance over the jungle in the distance.  Roughly twelve of these shapes come hurtling towards the carriages.  As they near, you can make out what they are.

Illithids.

As they come even closer, you can see that they are not true illithid, but more like the illithidkin you encountered outside of Garanasseur two weeks ago.  They are flying at high speeds towards your location, and are coming right at the carriages.

-----

Those who are directing the carriages have half-cover in regards to the position of the illithidkin.  Those inside have full-cover, and cannot see what is occuring outside (though you are all aware that the illithidkin are coming).

Opening a door in the carriages and firing at the illithidkin from out of it gives you quarter-cover, and requires a Balance check of DC 15 to remain inside the carriage.  Characters who fall out take 1d6 points of damage.

The top of the front carriage has been half torn out.  Medium-size characters can stand in that area and fire at the illithidkin, with half-cover.

The carriages move at 90 feet per round, but cannot be made to go any faster or slower than that.

Characters who are driving the carriages have total control over where it goes, direction-wise.  Controlling a carriage takes no effort if that is all a driver does, but if the driver takes any other action then they must make an Intelligence check at DC 5 to control the carriage.  Failure means that the carriage either spins out of control, or continues on its current course (depending upon the degree of failure).

-----

Initiatives and actions, please.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2002)

"You know, just once I'd like to leave a town without people trying to kill us..."  Jansson pulls Niko's pistol out and takes a shot at the pursuing illithidkin.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 27, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius will grab ahold of a something inside the carriage -- anything solid - and try to form a living brace across the door, to try to keep one of the range experts from falling out 

(Maybe treat it as Aid another, for a Synergy bonus to their Balance check? If needed, Osius has a Balance Score of +5.)

If any of the illithidkin approach within melee range, Osius will prepare to repel them with a readied Stomp.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 27, 2002)

*OoC:* Heh, can't miss that Int check with my +4 mod. 


> They are flying at high speeds



 Literally flying?
And Initiative 5(rolled)+2=7

*IC:* Syld concentrates on bringing forth an _astral construct II_ with fly and extra attacks to slow down at least some of the illithidkin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 27, 2002)

Animus will move into position to fire an arrow out of the carriage if that is possible. Initiative is 14. If Animus falls out he will tumble +14 to avoid taking damage too severe.

Animus will also think "I certainly hope these are not as deadly as that last one..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 28, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:Literally flying?*




Yes, literally flying.

At the moment, they appear to be around 5-10 feet above the tops of the trees.  They have no apparent supports.


----------



## dkoz (Nov 28, 2002)

_Desimus will open the door of the carriage and he will cast sleep on the illithidkin, being careful to not fall out._ 

Init: 8 + 2 = 10


----------



## Zhure (Nov 29, 2002)

*Osius*

OOC: forget the readied stomp if they're all airborne, instead he will ready a melee attack on any illithidkin who manage to close with the carriage he is on

 Initiative = 13 (11+2 Dex)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 3, 2002)

"Desimus, use Jirlai's staff!"  Jansson calls, as he holds on tight, hoping that the illithidkin attack won't be too BUMPy...


----------



## dkoz (Dec 3, 2002)

_Desimus mentally kicks himself for not remembering the staff._

_On his next avialable action Desimus will draw the staff and say *hrive* to activate it.  Once the illithidkin are in range he will yell *tayta* and use the cone of ice ability_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 3, 2002)

*Carriage Battle, Round 1*

Jansson, Liat'ned, Tori'shel, and Jirlai are in the first carriage.  I need to know who is driving (because he hasn't posted, for now I will assume it is Liat'ned, but I need to know before next round).

Syld, Osius, Animus, Nathan, and Desimus are in the second carriage (Nathan hasn't posted for awhile, but I want his character along for the ride in case Hand can start posting again).

-----

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *20*
Animus - *14*
Osius _and_ Tori'shel - *13*
Illithidkin - *12*
Desimus - *10*
Syld - *7*
Jirlai - *2*

Jansson sets himself in the left doorframe in his carriage carefully...

_Balance check: 18.  Passed._

...aims Niko's pistol, and fires a shot at one of the illithidkin.

_The pistol has to overcome Jansson's TR.  10 succeeds._

_Jansson gets a 17, and +3 is 20, which hits.  He deals *5 points* of damage to the *first illithidkin*._


Animus goes to the left doorframe in the second carriage, bracing himself...

_Balance check: 16.  Passed._

...and fires an arrow at an illithidkin.

_He gets a 12, and +4 is 16, which hits.  He deals *6 points* of damage to *second illithidkin*._


Osius pulls one of the benches in the second carriage to the right doorframe.

_The bench will provide a +5 tool bonus on Balance checks to those using it._

Meanwhile, in the first carriage, Tori'shel pulls out her pistol and, aiming over Jansson, fires at an illithidkin.

_Balance check: 19.  Passed._

_She gets a 17, which hits.  She deals *4 points* of damage to the *first illithidkin*._


The illithidkin begin gaining on the carriages.  Their unnatural flight, powered by unknown abilities.  They are now chasing the carriages at 60 feet behind them.


Desimus leans out of the second carriage's right doorframe, where he is supported by the bench Osius put there.

_Balance check: 17.  Passed._

He then casts _Sleep_ at two of the illithidkin that are grouped closely together.

_Attempting to overcome the illithidkin's PR, Desimus gets a 12, which succeeds._

One of the two suddenly falls from the air, falling below the tops of the trees, and lands with a distant thud on the jungle floor.  The other is unaffected.


Syld, in the driver's seat of the first carriage, concentrates on bringing forth an astral construct... and as he does, his concentration on driving the carriage fades slightly for a but a moment...

_Concentration check: 8.  Passed._

...but the carriage continues on its way.


Jirlai mumbles something about hating psionics, then goes to the right doorframe of the first carriage.

_Balance check: 15.  Passed._

He then pulls out a wand, points it at a third illithidkin, and says "_Rithak_."

_Overcoming PR: 23.  Passed._

A beam of red, pulsing energy shoots at the third illithidkin.  The abberation screams, then falls to the trees and to the ground below, trailing small purple sparks.

He turns to Jansson, smiling cruelly. "Drains psionic power," He says, by way of explanation.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2002)

*Osius*

... readies an attack with morningstar if any close within melee range.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Carriage Battle, Round 1*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *He turns to Jansson, smiling cruelly. "Drains psionic power," He says, by way of explanation. *




Jansson nods to the mage.  "Very effective."

Tucking the pistol into his belt, he pulls his _Dorje of Ectoplasmic Missile_ from his belt pouch and looses a missile at the first illithidkin.

(OOC: If Jansson is subjected to anything needing a saving throw, he'll manifest _Vigor_)


----------



## dkoz (Dec 3, 2002)

"That's a sleep it will never wake from!"

_Desimus will use the staff's cone of ice ability._


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2002)

After completing his manifestation, Syld tries to spur more speed to the carriages. But if the illithidkin keep getting closer, he'll launch his crossbow at any wounded illithidkin.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 4, 2002)

Firing more arrows... Balancing more.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 5, 2002)

*Carriage Battle, Round 2*

No more balance checks are necessary once you have made one - the doorframes are narrow enough that you can wedge yourselves into them, and the only problem is getting into the doorframes.

-----

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *20*
Animus - *14*
Osius _and_ Tori'shel - *13*
Illithidkin - *12*
Desimus - *10*
Syld - *7*
Jirlai - *2*

Jansson points his dorje at an illithidkin, and activates it...

_Dorje gets an attack roll of 13, which hits.  It deals *7 points* of damage to the *twelfth illithidkin*._


Animus aims his bow at his illithidkin, and fires...

_He gets a 10, which misses._


Osius waits near the doorframe in the second carriage, his mace ready to bash any illithidkin that come within range.

Meanwhile, back in the first carriage, Tori'shel fires off another shot...

_She gets a natural 20, a crit!  She then gets a 12, which misses.  She deals *7 points* of damage to the *first illithidkin*._

Her aim is true, and the illithidkin falls to the tops of the trees and continues falling.


Meanwhile, the remaining nine illithidkin seem to have decided as a whole that they are close enough to the carriages, and maintain a constant distance of roughly 60 feet.

Nine arrows materialize in front of the illithidkin, which appear to be made out of a fine green gelatinous substance - apparently ectoplasm.  These weapons suddenly launch at those who are firing out of the carriages...

One goes for Tori'shel, one for Jirlai, one for Jansson, one for Osius, three for Animus, and two for Desimus.

_*Tori'shel* takes *3 points* of damage._

_*Osius* takes *6 points* of damage._

_*Animus* takes *3 points* of damage._

_*Desimus* takes *7 points* of damage._


Desimus aims the staff of frost, and manages to get three of the illithidkin in its blast.

_SR: 11, 12, 20.  All succeed._

_One of them does not make its save._

_The *third illithidkin* and the *eighth illithidkin* take *16 points* of damage._

_The *fifth illithidkin* takes *33 points* of damage._

The third and fifth illithidkin both fall to the ground, quite dead.


Syld's manifestation finished, the construct heads for the eleventh illithidkin.

Syld finds that he is unable to make the carriages go any faster.  However, the illithidkin are keeping a distance of roughly 60 feet away, behind the carriages.


Jirlai once again points his psionic-destroying wand at an illithidkin, this one being the ninth illithidkin, and it falls to the ground, purple sparks floating behind it as it goes.

-----

Only six of the illithidkin remain - the second (wounded), the fourth, the seventh, the eighth (wounded), the eleventh (which Syld's astral construct is heading towards), and the twelfth (wounded).


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 5, 2002)

Condemnably enough, at this point my only attack option is to continue firing this bow of mine. I certainly hope it does me well...

Oh, and GW, I got the Index thread at the top of the forum started. Whenever your ready to add the psionicle, just go right ahead.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 5, 2002)

"Aim for the wounded ones!  The quicker we can thin their numbers, the better!"

Jansson shoots his dorje at the eighth illithidkin, hoping to fell the injured creature.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 5, 2002)

*Osius*

"There's not much I can offer... so..."

Osius unlimbers his sling and aims for the leadmost illithidkin.

 they're in the second range band for a sling, so the modified to  hit is +2, 1d4 damage


----------



## dkoz (Dec 5, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I think that 7 hp of damage will have dropped me into the negatives... if is hasn't then...







_Desimus will cast sleep once again._


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2002)

*OoC:* Remember, Gnome, that I have Augment Construction which makes the construct slightly better.

*IC:* "Get them off our tail!"
Syld draws forth his drilbu and uses it to bring forth _whitefire_ targeting as many of the illithidkin as possible, even if it means sacrificing the construct.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 6, 2002)

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *20*
Animus - *14*
Osius _and_ Tori'shel - *13*
Illithidkin - *12*
Desimus - *10*
Syld - *7*
Jirlai - *2*

Jansson fires his dorje at the eight illithidkin...

_Dorje gets a 9, which misses._


Animus shoots his bow at an illlithidkin...

_He gets a 20 (not natural), which hits.  He deals *six points* of damage to *second illithidkin*._


Osius slings a stone at an illithidkin...

_He gets a 10, which misses._

Meanwhile, Tori'shel shoots one with her pistol...

_She gets a 16, which hits.  She deals *7 points* of damage to *seventh illithidkin*._


Once again, the illithidkin each produce arrows formed of ectoplasm, which then shoot off towards seperate targets...

One for Tori'shel, two for Jirlai, two for Osius, one for Animus.

_One hits *Tori'shel*, for *7 points.*_

_One hits *Jirlai*, for *4 points*._


Desimus casts _sleep_ once more, and manages to get two in range.

_Overcoming PR: 16.  Passed._

One falls to the ground, and lands with a thud.  The other remains flying.

_The *second illithidkin* is killed by falling._


Syld's construct goes for the fourth illithidkin, and attacks it.

_It gets a 6 and a 12, both of which miss._

Syld manages to target the fourth and seventh illithidkin with his _whitefire_.

_The *fourth* and *seventh illithidkin* each take *10 points* of damage._


Jirlai points his wand at an illithidkin, and the red beam shoots out at it, and it falls to the ground accompanied by purple sparks.

_*Twelfth illithidkin* dies by falling._

-----

Fourth, seventh, eighth, and eleventh remain, and all but the eleventh are wounded.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 6, 2002)

Animus + Arrow ===>>> Illithidkin


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 6, 2002)

Syld shoots his crossbow at the fourth illithidkin


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

*Osius*

As Osius sees his slinging will be of little use, he instead tries to provide cover for Desimus by interposing his body between Desimus and the illithidkin while manifesting Vigor for an extra 12 temporary hit points.

Hit points = 22/28; +12 temporary after Vigor)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 6, 2002)

Jansson again aims his dorje and shoots at the seventh illithidkin.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 6, 2002)

_ Using Osius for cover, Desmius once again uses his arcane abilities to put his foes to sleep._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 7, 2002)

*Carriage Battle, Round 4*

*Initiatives*
Jansson - *20*
Animus - *14*
Osius _and_ Tori'shel - *13*
Illithidkin - *12*
Desimus - *10*
Syld - *7*
Jirlai - *2*

Jansson once again shoots an illithidkin with an ectoplasmic missile...

_Dorje gets an 8, which misses._


Arrow + Illithidkin ===>>> Falling Body 

_Animus gets a 2, which misses._

Or, if you prefer... Arrow + Crappy Shot ===>>> Wasted Arrow 


Osius positions himself carefully in front of Desimus, attempting to block any and all fire coming down upon the sorcerer.

Meanwhile, in the other carriage, Tori'shel shoots another illithidkin.

_She gets a 19, which hits.  She deals *6 points* of damage to the *eighth illithidkin*._


The illithidkin seem much less enthusiastic now that they number only four, but they continue their flight towards you.

Suddenly, floods of white-hot ecotplasm appear over the four astral constructs pulling each carriage.  Unstable ectoplasm meets slightly stable ectoplasm in a fiery blast...

_The constructs are unable to make reflex saves, as they are tethered to the carriage and thus cannot maneuver enough to avoid damage._

_The *first carriage's constructs* all take *28 points* of damage._

_The *second carriage's constructs* all take *25 points* of damage._

When the flaming ectoplasm finishes falling, there is little left ot the constructs of the second carriage, though they remain and manage to continue pulling it forward.

However, nothing remains of the constructs that were previously pulling the carriage.  The carriage floats for a small moment in mid-air, then crashes heavily to the ground (a distance of around 10 feet).

_*Jansson, Liat'ned, Tori'shel, and Jirlai* take *2 points* of falling damage.  *Liat'ned* takes *4 points* of falling damage._

The first carriage now rests, slightly broken, on the ground.  The illithidkin ignore it, however, and continue on past it (they are now 60 feet behind the second carriage, and 30 feet ahead of the remains of the first).


Desimus once again casts _sleep_ at his foes, and gets three of them within the range.

_Overcoming SR: 13, 17, 12.  All passed._

Two of the three illithidkin crash to their deaths in a peaceful slumber.

_The *fourth illithidkin* and the *eleventh illithidkin* are now dead._


Syld, his target having fallen, reaims his crossbow at the eighth illithidkin and fires.

_He gets an 18, which hits.  He deals *8 points* of damage to the *eighth illithidkin*._

The eighth illithidkin joins his former kin, falling to the ground to his death.


Back at the fallen first carriage, Jirlai extricates himself from inside.  He aims his wand at the last remaining illithidkin, and the red beam of light shoots out from it.  Purple sparks appear around the last illithidkin, and it falls to its death.

-----

No more illithidkin remain.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 7, 2002)

"Dang!"
Syld turns the carriage he is driving around and lands next to the crashed one.

After landing, he will move to help all he can to get out of it.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 7, 2002)

*Osius*

"****!" Osius jumps out of the landing carriage and races to make sure any nearby illithidkin are dead.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2002)

Zhure - all of the nearby illithidkin are quite dead, their bodies mangled to a large extent.

-----

Syld sets the other carriage down nearby, and rushes out to help those in the second carriage.  Luckily no-one is pinned down, and can leave the carriage easily.

You can hear the sounds of combat and horns blowing in the distance, and it seems to be coming from where the yuan-ti village is.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

Jansson crawls out from the carriage, then helps Liat'ned and Tori'shel out of the wreckage.

"Damn it!  Is there any way we can repair this thing?" the halfling asks his companions.  He reloads Niko's pistol, scouring the surrounding land for any sign of trouble as he does so.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2002)

"I doubt it, but there's always a chance."
Syld starts going through the wrecked carriage and study it and see if it will 'start up'.
If it doesn't, he'll try to see if there is anything he could fix.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2002)

The carriage doesn't appear to be too heavily damaged - if the constructs were still there, it would probably still be flying in its current condition.

The only thing that appears to be missing are the constructs.  Everything else seems to be more-or-less in tact.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2002)

"I think it can be flown as-is. We just need to speak the command word again."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

"Everyone stay clear of the carriage, something might still go wrong." Jasson says as he takes the drivers seat, and attempts the command-thought.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 8, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius hurries back to the carriages.

"If we can make them both go, super, otherwise let's just leave the broken one and get away before more of those squid-heads show up."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2002)

Jansson hops on board the carriage, then thinks the command thought...

...and nothing happens.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

Jansson curses quietly under his breath, annoyed with the carriage and the stuation in general.

"Perhaps we could use another astral construct in place of the ones destroyed?  Might the carriage make then more enduring than normal?"


----------



## dkoz (Dec 8, 2002)

"Is there anyway we can all fit in the other carriage?"

_While speaking Desimus will scan the forest for any threats.
_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2002)

Nothing stirs on the edge of the trees.  Although you can hear the distant sounds of battle, you can't see very far through the trees.

The landed carriages are around 350 feet away from the clearing.


----------



## Liat'ned (Dec 10, 2002)

Liat'ned finds his way to his feet and manages to stumble toward the group.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 10, 2002)

(Has anybody decided to loot the corpses yet? How far back are the Illithidkin that were put to sleep before they were wounded?)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 11, 2002)

Two bodies are beyond the treeline, around 270 feet away.

Four bodies are around 180 feet away.

Two bodies are around 90 feet away.

Four bodies are right around where the crashed carriage is (within 60 feet).


----------



## Zhure (Dec 11, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius will help loot the four adjacent corpses of illithidkin. "The rest are too far away. The enemy is probably after us. We have to get moving!

"Let's get everyone in the working carriage and see if it will carry all of us at once."


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2002)

Hrm... 270 feet, Running at 150 feet isn't much of an issue for my character. Animus is going to manifest Hustle for 1 PP, and Burst as a free power, bringing my total speed during a round to 200 feet. During the second round he will manifest burst and double move 80 feet. The third round will be a FRA to CDG if something is alive, or to inspect if it's dead. The fourth round will be the same. Then burst+Hustle 200 feet back towards the group. Then burst double move the rest of the way. That's 6 rounds. Add one for each Illithidkin I must CDG then inspect.

That's 6-8 rounds. I'm going to go for it since I'm fast enough. Animus glares at some of the more feint characters, hoping that they don't look at him CDG the ones he must.


----------



## dkoz (Dec 11, 2002)

_Desimus runs back to the working carriage and climbs inside._

_Leaning his head back out of the door he yells,_
"Is it more important to loot the bodies of these creatures or get the Eye and the Staff to safety?! Lets go and go quickly!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 11, 2002)

Animus thinks to himself that it's more important to ensure the death of these creatures... for _some reason._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Osius*

_Yelling at Animus:_"Escape is more important!"


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

Animus doesn't like the attitude of his friends, and would love to _mur..._ er... finish off the illithidkin. He slows down.

"He will regret this soon enough. Nothing this offensive should be let live... they should all be damned as they were meant to be."

Animus assumes his better friends in the group would agree with the passivist, and comes back after trying to excel at speed. "I should learn the power of mind over acceleration... it could be very useful when these creatures come back and try and kill us again..."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Osius*

"C'mon, Animus... I agree they should die but I think our escape is more important considering what we bear."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

Altogether, the four nearest illithidkin are carrying: three crystal-like objects that have a multitude of smaller crystals set around them, and four gems - one turquoise, one cloudy lavender, and two with bands of orange-yellow and black in varying patterns.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 12, 2002)

(Zhure, Animus doesn't speak. He doesn't have a tongue. Nothing he says or thinks should be known to you IC. Keep that in mind.)


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

Osius's actions and speech are based on Animus's obvious reluctance to leave.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

New thread!...

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33409


----------

